# Does the HP Touchpad have native Bluetooth Mouse support?



## TheGr8Revealing (Aug 25, 2011)

In briefly reading over the Functional USB Host On Touchpad thread, I am now under the impression that a USB mouse would work just find on the Touchpad.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4332-Functional-USB-Host-on-Touchpad

I have two questions:
1.) With the USB support on the Touchpad, do you get a cursor when you plug in a mouse?
2.) If the Touchpad supports USB mice, would it sync and function properly with a Bluetooth mouse? (not the kind that is Bluetooth to a USB plug).


----------



## talonts (Aug 26, 2011)

I synched a Logitech BT mouse and an Apple Magic trackpad to the TP, no cursor. Nothing happened that I could see, other than the synch completing.


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

Also, how does that work with the Y cable/OTG setup??


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Dalingrin and company obtained usb mouse support on the Nook Color. I'm sure they'll do it again when time permits.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

a useful place to find out if the mouse works would be on ubuntu if you havent (on the touchpad)


----------

